

Ask HN: sysadmin as a service - opsly

http://www.opsly.com/<p>Have a sysadmin log in to your server and complete a task.... e.g.: set up nginx and virtual hosts, set up openvpn on two nodes, internal dns, etc.<p>Thoughts?
======
drnex
Niice! Ive been thinking about this for a while.

PM if you are interested in joint-something. I have a software company in
Latin America, where premium quality sysadmin costs a lot less than in the
U.S.

------
spitfire
Isn't this called heroku?

or if you want in-house, Mac OSX Server.

